# cadet units in Sarnia, chatham, and London and surrounding areas



## WO2 Gubbels (5 May 2005)

well, i guess i just found my answer I was looking for,  I havn't looked at the unit directory in many years, I remember seeing a text list last time I was there, with nothing to it, much more complete now.  Just curious to all the army and air units out that way what what is your general parade night turnout like?
   
         CI Gubbels


----------

